# ND waterfowlers we were wrong



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

One of the most common arguments to NR numbers was that nobody can stop you from fishing any spot on a lake you choose, its hard to own a lake. My brother and dad wanted to try a little different lake, a place they try a few times a year. Below is what they saw upon arrival. I don't know if you can see but there is a cable with a lock on it between the posts.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

What's your point?

Apparently this is private property next to a lake. Doesn't matter if its a field in the middle of nowhere or up against some water, people can post their land.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Hasn't been for my lifetime, the water is a little higher so now fishing is good. So keep everybody out.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

water swater you are implying that this is a public access point that has been locked up! Am I wrong? If not then the landowner has every right to post the land! If that is the case, I suggest removing this post as it is way out of bounds!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You can always do what I do... call and ask permission... :beer: :rollin:


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

I missed part of the story, this is not simply a land owner choice, it was posted by a local fishing guide.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Still changes nothing WS if it is not public access land. You can fish the water from a boat, but not the shore if it is private and posted without permission. So what is it? Public or private?


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Another question would be what lake is it? If it is a navigable water such as the Missouri or Red River the poster is too close to shore to be legit. If it is accessible via a flooded road or nonvacated section line then it is illegally posted. If it is a lake that swelled to overtake a field then he is in his rights to post it. Too many what ifs to know if this sign is legal or not. Best to call the local sheriffs office and have them look it over and make the call.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

What really makes me angry is that it was never touched or bothered until the lake had a value, it was a local access point for people wanting to use the lake. Now apparently the fishing is good. Why can he not share the access point. When I took those pictures I was standing on the road, I was not trespassing. It is very close to the road ther trailer will be in the water and the truck on the road.


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

Water_Snake, I'm not sure what you don't understand. Yes, the water is public, but if you have to cross dry land, even 1 inch, then the land owner has the right to prohibit you from that. I agree, it is too bad that this person has done this, but it is within his right. Have some fun and expore other undiscovered lakes.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Usually what happens in these cases is someone has abused the privilege of using the previously unposted land by leaving garbage , damaging the dock or landing or something similar. Or in some cases it may be a protest by the landowner who is unable to get any tax or other relief for his now flooded land.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Interesting, but there isn't enough information for me to have an opinion. Water swater, that road that you were standing on is it a public road?


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

What does this have to do with ND waterfowlers?
And yes, they own the land in question. There are other spots to launch a boat on this lake.


----------

